# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro

## gjaram

Vitro Plantas Sur Ltda. Laboratorio de multiplicación de plantas in vitro ofrece plantulas de arándanos o blueberry in vitro, de las variedades Briggitha, O´neall, Legacy. 
Además se ofrecen asesorías para la implementación de laboratorios de cultivo de plantas in vitro a través de métodos convencionales o mediante tecnología de bajo costo en el Perú y si su empresa lo requiere entrego el servicio para la Preparación y Evaluación de Proyectos de Investigación y Desarrollo en el área cultivo de plantas in vitro. 
Mayor información por favor contactar por esta vía, atte, Gloria Jara. Chile. Archivo adjunto 979 Archivo adjunto 980 Temas similares: Venta de Plantulas de blueberry o arándanos in vitro Manual de Producción de Plántulas en Vivero (USAID) Plantulas y Plantones de Granadilla Colomabiana Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de tomate de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de banano ecuatoriano

----------


## avefenix

Estoy interesado en contactar productores de plantulas de arandanos  por metodo in-vitro para ser importadas por colombia con el fin de iniciar investigaciones sobre adaptacion e implementacion de cultivos comerciales en mi país.
Lo que requiero inicialmente aprox 30.000 plantulas adaptadas y enraizadas
Indicar si le es posible su exportacion ,si cumplen con requisitos fitosanitarios ,tiempo de entrega,precios por unidades y por volumen,se entiende que es nuestra primer importacion y que requerimemos mayores cantidades. 
gracias 
LUIS FELIPE LASSO MARTINEZ
MOVIL 3002653049 colberries@gmail.com 
Bogota ,colombia

----------

